# uh oh thinner syndrom



## Jonesie

so today we sprayed oil all day and it got on my legs and pretty much everywhere, i came home and rubbed thinner all over my legs then washed off in the hose, but my legs keep tingling I am not sure how to describe it, but i think the thinner has something to do with it, its like they are numb/ my hair is standing up when you get the chills, but it wont go away.  maybe i shouldn't have rubbed thinner on my legs lol :whistling2: anyone know why they might be doing that? lol for real answers.


----------



## Workaholic

It is the thinner, it soaked into your skin and caused a reaction. I think it has happened to all of us before. Wash it off and if it did not burn you it should pass soon.


----------



## Different Strokes

Jonesie said:


> so today we sprayed oil all day and it got on my legs and pretty much everywhere, i came home and rubbed thinner all over my legs then washed off in the hose, but my legs keep tingling I am not sure how to describe it, but i think the thinner has something to do with it, its like they are numb/ my hair is standing up when you get the chills, but it wont go away.  maybe i shouldn't have rubbed thinner on my legs lol :whistling2: anyone know why they might be doing that? lol for real answers.


Wear pants...seriously. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesie

I know but today it was high 70's and i had an itch to wear shorts for the first time this year. but its going away.


----------



## NEPS.US

It's just the nerve endings in your skin frying up. Dont worry, do it a few more times and it wont happen anymore.


----------



## JNLP

Jonesie said:


> I know but today it was high 70's and i had an itch to wear shorts for the first time this year. but its going away.


 HA itch or no itch if I'm spraying I got some pants on. Ain't no fun getting any paint off my hairy legs I learned that lesson already. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

Solvents WILL permeate through your skin into your blood. Not a good idea to douche your skin with solvents.

I have found that cooking oil works well to remove solvent based paints. If is real dried, you may need to use a scrub brush. Might be a little more effort, but I think it's worth it considering the health issues.

After you have removed the paint with the oil, wipe with an old rag and then wash with soap and water.

When used on the hands, it really helps prevent dry chapped hands.


----------



## RPS

I like to wear pants when I spray.:thumbsup: Oil? I probably would have suited up. So I can hop in my truck at the end of the day.


----------



## NCPaint1

Guys....Baby Oil will remove alkyd paints from your skin. Dont take a thinner bath. Use Baby Oil.....then have a shower.


----------



## NCPaint1

daArch said:


> I have found that cooking oil works well to remove solvent based paints. If is real dried, you may need to use a scrub brush. Might be a little more effort, but I think it's worth it considering the health issues.
> 
> After you have removed the paint with the oil, wipe with an old rag and then wash with soap and water.
> 
> When used on the hands, it really helps prevent dry chapped hands.


You basting a turkey or something? Baby oil does the trick. Another thing you can do is use Vaseline on any exposed skin prior to spraying. Then the oil wont stick and wipes off easily.


----------



## daArch

Yes NC, baby oil works, just as well as mineral oil, vegetable oil, corn oil, canola oil, castor oil, etc.
We're on the same page. 

I have not tried olive oil yet as the cost is a wee prohibitive.

For my preference, baby oil has too strong a smell. Kinda girlie, IYKWIM 

And for those that do yard work, any of these oils will remove pine pitch.

And I've removed epoxy resin when I was building model RC airplanes.


----------



## NEPS.US

If your spraying alkyd's or oil based paints outside in the sun it helps to rub baby oil all over to prevent the paint from sticking to you.


----------



## NCPaint1

NEPS.US said:


> If your spraying alkyd's or oil based paints outside in the sun it helps to rub baby oil all over to prevent the paint from sticking to you.


Not to mention securing future leads :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

NEPS said:


> If your spraying alkyd's or oil based paints outside in the sun it helps to rub baby oil all over to prevent the paint from sticking to you.




Ya know, I wonder if ........


----------



## sagebrush123

da Arch....Bill, I just LMAO with your douche talk!!!

Maybe you could rub in a little aloe vera directly from the fillets of the plant..to soothe your burn...

pants are a great idea and you can get thin ones that move better than the white Dickies....also I am a user of vaseline.

the largest organ is your skin...atleast for most people!:jester:

so be careful!


----------



## Ole34

years ago i had cover stain all over my arms so i got home an figured why not shower an use thinners at the same time? .......2 birds with 1 stone.............hot shower+thinners= almost passing out lol............NEVER AGAIN ....i told my boss the next day and he just shook his head


----------



## daArch

Many years ago, on Cape Cod, kids had gotten into tar. The mother took them into the bathroom and started cleaning them up with GASOLINE, soap, and hot water. Unfortunately, the gas fired water heater was in a closet in the bathroom. The fumes sank to the floor, under the door, and KABOOM.


----------



## Workaholic

sagebrush123 said:


> da Arch....Bill, I just LMAO with your douche talk!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> He stole that material from me. :jester:


----------



## Contractor Jeff

Automotive GOJO cream will get the solvent based paint off your skin and has skin conditioners in it too.


----------



## Conley

Howdy, new to the forum. Good to hear about the baby oil.
Despite rubbing vaseline on my exposed face.I sometimes get oil base primer or paint on my eyelids. I use my wifes eye make-up remover a couple times and it's gone.
thought i'd share that.


----------



## daArch

Workaholic said:


> sagebrush123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> da Arch....Bill, I just LMAO with your douche talk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He stole that material from me. :jester:
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh, that's why PWG calls you the Douche Lord :whistling2:


----------



## jsheridan

daArch said:


> Ya know, I wonder if ........


Reminds me of a funny. I worked for an Irish guy who pronounced "palm sander" as "pam sander", no "L". It was quite the joke around the shop. One day a couple of us are searching the truck, the boss included, and come across a can of Pam. Another guy asks the boss why he carries around a can of Pam, I shot back without a moment going by that it "is the lubricant for the Pam sander" at which the few of us erupted hysterically. The boss didn't share in our glee.

BTW, throw a piece of steak fat into thinner and watch what it does, that's what the tingling is. I've never seen it but my father told me they showed that to guys when he was a youngster to get them off of using thinner as clean up at day's end. I've had the burn before, I'll take his word on it.


----------



## jsheridan

Conley said:


> Howdy, new to the forum. Good to hear about the baby oil.
> Despite rubbing vaseline on my exposed face.I sometimes get oil base primer or paint on my eyelids. I use my wifes eye make-up remover a couple times and it's gone.
> thought i'd share that.


You are new to the forum.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

I use baby oil alot just through out 
The day but corn oil works great for
When your spraying a lot of oil base paints it's good for a final clean up
But you end up smelling like pop corn.


----------



## Lamar

Are your legs still tingling?


----------

